# MY EOS ON FK COILOVERS!!



## LiLR32BunnY (Jun 25, 2004)

I just had my coilovers put in!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




























_Modified by LiLR32BunnY at 5:24 AM 6-26-2008_


----------



## polofreaks (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: MY EOS ON FK COILOVERS!! (LiLR32BunnY)*

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww .. .. 
honey your so cute ha ha. .. .. . see you later


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: MY EOS ON FK COILOVERS!! (LiLR32BunnY)*

An Eos low rider......UGH!!!


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: MY EOS ON FK COILOVERS!! (LiLR32BunnY)*

Lowered cars are not my "thing", mostly for practical reasons, but it's a nice ride LilBunny, enjoy it, and thanks for posting some pics for us. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Kevin


_Modified by just4fun at 8:12 PM 3-14-2008_


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: MY EOS ON FK COILOVERS!! (LiLR32BunnY)*

I just have the H&Rs for improved handling and a slightly lowered ride because it is definitely too high in stock configuration. It's good to see some modded Eos' finally.


----------



## Sandalman (Aug 11, 2002)

Just because it'd be hard to live with (watching out for potholes, avoiding speed bumps), doesn't mean it isn't looking really good. That's more extreme than I'd ever take my car, but props to you for doing it.
But I'd be careful bragging about spending for the VR6 vs the 2.0t if I were you. I could've had a VR for not much more money; there was one practically rusting on the dealer's lot it was so unloved - just liked the 2.0t better in terms of fuel economy and being able to mod it down the line.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: MY EOS ON FK COILOVERS!! (cb391)*

OK, I think every one has made thier point here. Let's just leave this one alone. As Michael has said in the past, if you like what you see feel free to comment, if you don't like it sometimes saying nothing can be more effective than saying anything.....
Also, no more comments about age, or who spent more than who please...


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: MY EOS ON FK COILOVERS!! (mark_d_drake)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: MY EOS ON FK COILOVERS!! (BerkR32)*

which FKs are they and where did you get them?


----------



## 1985zcar (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: MY EOS ON FK COILOVERS!! (corrado_sean2)*

needs to be lower up front







looks good otherwise.


----------



## PATTYCRAKK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: MY EOS ON FK COILOVERS!! (LiLR32BunnY)*

you should go lower..


----------



## polofreaks (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: MY EOS ON FK COILOVERS!! (LiLR32BunnY)*

ok. . . thread back in effect. . .. please keep it civil !!!


----------



## LiLR32BunnY (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: MY EOS ON FK COILOVERS!! (polofreaks)*


----------



## PATTYCRAKK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: MY EOS ON FK COILOVERS!! (LiLR32BunnY)*

yeah i would still lower it more


----------



## VWFSIB6 (Jun 12, 2007)

Very nice, good to see an EOS slammed


----------



## LiLR32BunnY (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: MY EOS ON FK COILOVERS!! (PATTYCRAKK)*

Uh


----------



## Sandalman (Aug 11, 2002)

Any plans to replace those replicas with something staggered?


----------



## nastybags (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: MY EOS ON FK COILOVERS!! (LiLR32BunnY)*

well my original post got deleted
looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LiLR32BunnY (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (Sandalman)*

i dont think i want to do that , i love the rims it comes with but who knows what will happen in the future


----------



## drivrswntd (Dec 8, 1999)

*Re: MY EOS ON FK COILOVERS!! (nastybags)*

bout damn time we see a slammed eos!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheBigBang (Sep 29, 2006)

looks good, lower the fronts and you'd be set.


----------



## polofreaks (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (TheBigBang)*

http://www.SlamitonFKs.com . . . . . . . 
No for real. . . . . click it . . . . . . .. ..


----------



## LiLR32BunnY (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (TheBigBang)*

yes as soon as i roll my fenders the fronts gunna go down more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LiLR32BunnY (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (polofreaks)*

i own slamitonfks.com ...im so cool damn...check it out soon should be pretty sweet


----------



## Dub-Lip (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: MY EOS ON FK COILOVERS!! (LiLR32BunnY)*

Eos looks good.
some nice dished wheels and youll be all set.


----------



## LiLR32BunnY (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: MY EOS ON FK COILOVERS!! (Dub-Lip)*

Thanks Flipper!!


----------



## Dub-Lip (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: MY EOS ON FK COILOVERS!! (LiLR32BunnY)*

your welcome, gotta give credit where its due.
i also know someone local who made a badgless grille that might be for sale.


----------



## LiLR32BunnY (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: MY EOS ON FK COILOVERS!! (Dub-Lip)*

OHH HECKKK LET ME KNOWWW DEFF .. I WANNA SEE IT LIKE NOW!


----------



## Dub-Lip (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: MY EOS ON FK COILOVERS!! (LiLR32BunnY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LiLR32BunnY* »_OHH HECKKK LET ME KNOWWW DEFF .. I WANNA SEE IT LIKE NOW!

well im working and so is he...kinda hard to do that.
ill see if i can swing by his place sometime this weekend and snap some quick pics.


----------



## LiLR32BunnY (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: MY EOS ON FK COILOVERS!! (Dub-Lip)*

You do that please and thank you


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: MY EOS ON FK COILOVERS!! (LiLR32BunnY)*

Nice to see someone else customizing their EOS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## remotebandit (Mar 2, 2008)

What size rims / tyres you got on there .
Im asking as my eos is yet to arrive but it will be straight into the suspension place and want to know what i have to play with in terms of max clearence and that looks like its max ... lol . 
Also when you dropped the springs in there , did you have to adjust camber or it just sat as is , that rear tyre tucks in under the guard nicely .
I probably wont sit the rear AS low but the front looks perfect .



_Modified by remotebandit at 5:27 PM 3-22-2008_


----------



## polofreaks (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (Sandalman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sandalman* »_Any plans to replace those replicas with something staggered?

what replicas?


----------



## dubbin03 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: (polofreaks)*

looks nice and dont pay attn to the haters. you know that saying "you aint dubbin unless you rubbin" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LiLR32BunnY (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (dubbin03)*

Thats right!


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (LiLR32BunnY)*

i seen yor car at the g2g yesterday its was clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif made me wanna go pick one up


----------



## remotebandit (Mar 2, 2008)

wot size ims and tryes you got on there?


----------



## LiLR32BunnY (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (remotebandit)*

thanks! they're 18's


----------



## polofreaks (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (LiLR32BunnY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LiLR32BunnY* »_Thats right!









hi.. i love you


----------



## apw (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (polofreaks)*

dumped eos looks so sick


----------



## LiLR32BunnY (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (apw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *apw* »_dumped eos looks so sick 


Thanksss


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: MY EOS ON FK COILOVERS!! (LiLR32BunnY)*

Are they wound all the way down?
Did you have the ultra low H&R's or the regulars?


----------



## LiLR32BunnY (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: MY EOS ON FK COILOVERS!! (1,3LG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1,3LG60* »_Are they wound all the way down?
Did you have the ultra low H&R's or the regulars?

They are all the way in the rear but the front can go alot more

AT first , i had the regular H&R's but i wasnt happy with them then got the ultra lows but before i even had them installed i returned them.... ..i didnt wanna deal i wanted to go lower.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: MY EOS ON FK COILOVERS!! (LiLR32BunnY)*

Want to link you picture into the modded EOS thread...


----------



## aka_deno (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: MY EOS ON FK COILOVERS!! (mark_d_drake)*

Need to go lower.







lol jk.. well the front could come down a bit to match the rear then it would be perfect.

if i had an eos (looking at them currently) i would deff drop it. such a good looking car


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: MY EOS ON FK COILOVERS!! (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Want to link you picture into the modded EOS thread...

Yes LilBunny, could you do us the honor of posting these (or some new pics) in the modded Eos thread. 
Thanks
Kevin
This invite goes out to anyone else who has done any mods, lets see if we can get a comprehensive (and impressive) mod thread going.


----------



## sassmasterd (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: MY EOS ON FK COILOVERS!! (just4fun)*

love your car looks even better in person.. this mornig on gcp







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## goingbacktoVW (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: MY EOS ON FK COILOVERS!! (sassmasterd)*

nice ride....a bit to low for me but nice... and yes some more modded eos's would be nice to see...a weak looking crowd compared to the rest of the bunch! time to pick things up hopefully..


----------



## Dopamine (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: MY EOS ON FK COILOVERS!! (goingbacktoVW)*

took a peek at your EOS yesterday. i dont give a sh*t what anyone else says...that thang is hot! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: (LiLR32BunnY)*

damn! looks hot! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LiLR32BunnY (Jun 25, 2004)

Thanks guys!


----------



## mestoyka gando (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: (LiLR32BunnY)*

sit it on some classic 18 or 19" polished bbs' and you'd need a police escort..although i've seen you in person and i was like DAMN!...that girl is pretty.







nice car,nice drop,nice hair,nice nails...la sensacion del bloque.


----------



## mestoyka gando (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: (mestoyka gando)*

open headers would close the deal.you will shut it down.it would be a wrap.el fin.le end...







rrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## mestoyka gando (Jun 24, 2008)

GODDAM YOU'RE FINE!!!!rrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## LiLR32BunnY (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (mestoyka gando)*

LMFAOO


----------



## mestoyka gando (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: (LiLR32BunnY)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## polofreaks (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (mestoyka gando)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mestoyka gando* »_GODDAM YOU'RE FINE!!!!rrrrrrrrrrrr

Hell yeah she is!!!!
Hi bOo !! 
:]


----------



## mestoyka gando (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: (polofreaks)*

flushing in the house!!!!maple ave....FTW. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iStinkLikeWeed (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (mestoyka gando)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mestoyka gando* »_GODDAM YOU'RE FINE!!!!rrrrrrrrrrrr

Xs 10 !


----------



## LiLR32BunnY (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (iStinkLikeWeed)*


----------



## Tourenwagen (Dec 28, 2002)

Agreed - definitely a hot car. I took this on Sunday at Waterfest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LiLR32BunnY (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (Tourenwagen)*

yeah i just got it from the other thread thank you


----------

